# Pitney Bowes 2050 Fax machine



## Norr (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm grabbing at straws here, since this machine is years old. But I hope someone can help in my hour of need.

In our office we have a Pitney Bowes 2050. This machine used to store up to 1000 speed dials and we nearly used them all. Then one day out of nowhere the machine started playing up. It shows that it can only hold 200 how, as if the memory expansion (2mb flash card) has broken. Yet if I request a print-out of the entire speed dial list, it does pring out all 1000. There is severe corruption in the memory and I guess it needs a reset. So heres the big question, how do I access the engineers menu? I remember when an engineer did visit us years ago, he pressed some button 3/4 times in a row. I've spent hours trying everything and searching the net to find nothing of use. Its a serious situation as all our numbers we use daily are on there. Any help provided would be amazing, but its highly unlikely as its a rare machine and quite old.


----------



## SayWhatJD (Jun 16, 2009)

I tried to look around for info on accessing the menu you speak of, and didn't have much luck.

That said, is the flash memory in the form of a DIMM or is it a memory card? If it's a memory card, you may possibly be able to connect it up to a card reader and copy the info off, and onto a new card. (& reinstall)

Hope that helps,

Cheers,
@whatJD


----------



## Norr (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I'll try to explain what it's doing in more detail just in case it helps.

When you create a speed dial and save it, it will show up in the speed dial list like this:

SD Name Fax No
1. Test 01222 XXX
22. Test2 01222 XXX
54. Test3 01222 XXX
9. Test4 01222 XXX

rough example. Now the problem is when I sort by name, it shows up like this.

SD Name Fax No
. Test5 01222 XXX
. Test6 01222 XXX
. Test7 01222 XXX
. Test8 01222 XXX

The speed dial numbers are just dots and they cannot be deleted or edited. Deleting does nothing and if I edit the machine tells me they are in use, which isnt true. There is also one entry which is actually garbled text. Just lines and dots. 

The memory unit is 2mb Flash, one of the old school ones. Getting one of those shouldnt be an issue, but I don't think the info is stored on there because If I remove the cards and use the machine, there is no change to the information stored.

I really need to give it a factory reset, but Pitney Bowes refuse to help unless money is changed hands.


----------

